# Dubai To Philly Prom Mom Charged With Fraud



## Menina Preta (Aug 14, 2018)

*Philly Restaurant Owner, Known for Camel Prom & Massive Christmas Giveaway, Charged With Fraud*

A North Philadelphia restaurateur, who gained local fame last year for spending $25,000 on her son's prom that included camels, has been charged with allegedly defrauding the Social Security Administration.

Saudia Shuler was indicted for allegedly collecting nearly $37,000 in government benefits by claiming she was disabled yet continuing to work, according to the U.S. Attorney for Eastern Pennsylvania.


*Philly Mom Spends $25K on Camel, Sand, Cars for Son's Prom*
"The defendant applied for benefits from the Social Security Administration, claiming she was disabled and unable to work. After Social Security approved benefits, the defendant continued working, including the operation of her own restaurant," a spokeswoman for the U.S. Attorney's office said in an email Tuesday. "This work and income was never reported to Social Security, in violation of program rules."

The fraud charges come in the aftermath of a momentous year for Shuler, 44, who twice made headlines for lavish spending.


*Philly Camel Prom Mom Hosts Massive Toy Giveaway*
In the spring of 2017, Shuler spent $25,000 on a camel, three tons of sand and exotic cars for a massive event in her neighborhood celebrating her son’s prom.

It was dubbed "Dubai to Philly."

Months later, at Christmas time, the North Philly restaurant owner held another big party in her neighborhood. It featured hundreds of gifts and two reindeer.

“I know what hard time is,” Saudia Shuler told the crowd of hundreds who gathered along North 22nd Street. “Because I come from hard times.”

The event was held at "Country Cookin'," the restaurant Shuler owns. She put her role as a business owner aside for the night however and became ‘Saudia Claus,’ handing out hundreds of gifts to excited children.

“We gave them 140 bikes,” she said. “We gave out over 50 scooters. We gave out ‘Batman’ cars, like the remote-controlled cars you put your feet on and then drive.”

Shuler told NBC10 that she used the chances to celebrate her good fortunes after dealing with tragedies, including the murder of her son's father and multiple health scares over the past decade.

“I had a stroke. I had seizures. I had cancer,” she said. “All within the last three years.”

At the time, Shuler said she’s received donations from all over the country to help pay for the outsize events.

Her attorney, Tariq El-Shabazz, described the indictment as a "bone with any meat." He added that Shuler is still waiting to see what evidence the U.S. Attorney's office will present.

She faces six counts of wire fraud, one count of theft of government funds and two counts of Social Security fraud. 

https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/new...-490834441.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_PHBrand


----------



## fluffyforever (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah if you gonna floss so hard you make the news twice, at least get your ducks in a row. Federal charges aren't worth it.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Aug 14, 2018)

"Her attorney, Tariq El-Shabazz, described the indictment as a "bone with any meat." He added that Shuler is still waiting to see what evidence the U.S. Attorney's office will present."

So they think the government doesn't have the internet, or...

How can she explain someone donating a camel? This will be interesting. She should've stayed low; you can't stunt on government assistance and it isn't fair to people that really need assistance and are routinely denied. But I really thought something was up when she spent $25K on a prom, but didn't use that money for a nice townhouse in Montgomery County.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 14, 2018)

She’s foolish. Honestly, people think that the government isn’t watching but they very much are.  Her priorities are out of wack and she is a liar. A mess.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2018)

Tis easier for that camel [she acquired] to go through the eye of a needle …  

I mean, did she not even wonder that folks would also wonder how she lived in that neighborhood and then paid for all of 'dat'???   The dirty sidewalk in front of her house for her daughter's prom was a true giveaway.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

VeryBecoming said:


>


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

Weren't some on here defending her when others said that something in the milk wasn't clean.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

Covagirlm said:


> Weren't some on here defending her when others said that something in the milk wasn't clean.



Lol. Yes. Said she was providing joy and that we were judging her through our middle class/UE lenses.


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> Lol. Yes. Said she was providing joy and that we were judging her through our middle class/UE lenses.



Hope they donate to their girls gofundme for her legal fees.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

Covagirlm said:


> Hope they donate to their girls gofundme for her legal fees.



Right. Cuz I just found it fishy that a cook up shop could provide the owner with 60K+ in discretionary income to spend to send kids to proms.


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 15, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> Right. Cuz I just found it fishy that a cook up shop could provide the owner with 60K+ in discretionary income to spend to send kids to proms.


 
It never added up. I just assumed she was running a drug operation.


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> It never added up. I just assumed she was running a drug operation.


I thought credit card fraud.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 15, 2018)

I saw the article and was coming to see if the original thread has been updated.

Hope she doesn't go to jail. You cant mess with uncle Sam. She decorated the neighborhood like the North Pole???. All those people who gladly participated wont have anything for her legal fees. Playing big shot, but you got a son in college...sheesh.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 15, 2018)

Ghetto Fabulous squared.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2018)

This is so stupid to me. Why don't people learn from other's mistakes? smh does she have any younger children?


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> This is so stupid to me. Why don't people learn from other's mistakes? smh does she have any younger children?



Soooo one of her friends died a few months ago in NYC getting butt shots and I fell deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep into the instagram rabbit hole getting all the tea.  If I recall correctly she lost a child but I think she may have another daughter.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2018)

Covagirlm said:


> Soooo one of her friends died a few months ago in NYC getting butt shots and I fell deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep into the instagram rabbit hole getting all the tea.  If I recall correctly she lost a child but I think she may have another daughter.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

Her life is like a real life Teri Woods novel.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 15, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> Tis easier for that camel [she acquired] to go through the eye of a needle …
> 
> I mean, did she not even wonder that folks would also wonder how she lived in that neighborhood and then paid for all of 'dat'???   The dirty sidewalk in front of her house for her daughter's prom was a true giveaway.



@Shimmie you just can’t get over that dirty sidewalk


----------



## dream13 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hopefully this link works. She’s facing charges for social security fraud.


----------



## sarumoki (Aug 15, 2018)

dream13 said:


> Hopefully this link works. She’s facing charges for social security fraud.


Did they say 140 years?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 15, 2018)

What kind of permanent disability did she claim I wonder? Because running a restaurant is fairly hard work to do!


----------



## moneychaser (Aug 15, 2018)

DeepBluSea said:


> Yeah it looks like she started a fundraiser to help kids get hair/nails/suits/dresses. While I think it’s quite frivolous, everyone deserves to feel special at least once in their live.  An escape from the inner city.
> 
> But with all the money they spent, they could have gotten some red carpet for the steps. Lol.



She felt the need to broadcast her good deeds which resulted in this.

I’m sure someone reported her.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> What kind of permanent disability did she claim I wonder? Because running a restaurant is fairly hard work to do!



I wonder which foolish doctor or nurse practitioner signed off on this. I have a 20 something year old faxing disability paperwork to my office. I am just not even responding bc home girl needs psych but keeps seeing 50-11 specialists for crazy symptoms. I refuse to put my name on state documents for disability claims I do not support.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 15, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> I saw the article and was coming to see if the original thread has been updated.
> 
> Hope she doesn't go to jail. You cant mess with uncle Sam. She decorated the neighborhood like the North Pole???. All those people who gladly participated wont have anything for her legal fees. Playing big shot, but you got a son in college...sheesh.



Are we sure the son is in college?


----------



## Covagirlm (Aug 15, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I wonder which foolish doctor or nurse practitioner signed off on this. I have a 20 something year old faxing disability paperwork to my office. I am just not even responding bc home girl needs psych but keeps seeing 50-11 specialists for crazy symptoms. I refuse to put my name on state documents for disability claims I do not support.


 Y'all are no fun lately, can't get anyone to sign off on a lil fmla form or anything else so that someone can go on a 3 month vacay...loosen up


----------



## kimpaur (Aug 15, 2018)

100+ years though?


----------



## Transformer (Aug 15, 2018)

Maybe she isn't cooking or taking a salary from the restaurant.  But she can derive income as a passive owner or partner in an enterprise.


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 15, 2018)

kimpaur said:


> 100+ years though?



Now you know black  folks are always put under the jail. She isn't eligible for that white good ole boy slap on the wrist.


----------



## kimpaur (Aug 15, 2018)

jerseyhaircare said:


> Now you know black  folks are always put under the jail. She isn't eligible for that white good ole boy slap on the wrist.


Hopefully , for her sake,  news guy was being hyperbolic .

Did I see that right-her lawyer has a black and red beard?


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Aug 15, 2018)

dream13 said:


> Hopefully this link works. She’s facing charges for social security fraud.



Off topic...but that guy is still on Action News? Daaaaammmmnnnn!


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 15, 2018)

kimpaur said:


> Hopefully , for her sake,  news guy was being hyperbolic .
> 
> Did I see that right-her lawyer has a black and red beard?



Sadly, you are correct about the beard-super tacky.

As for the sentence-I read this: _In total, prosecutors say Shuler owes the government more than $36,000. *She faces nine charges*, including two counts of Social Security fraud. If convicted, Shuler could* face a maximum sentence of 140 years*, according to __Fox 29_.

But I doubt she'll have to do more than pay a fine-hopefully


----------



## LiftedUp (Aug 15, 2018)

moneychaser said:


> She felt the need to broadcast her good deeds which resulted in this.
> 
> I’m sure someone reported her.


One of the people eating, drinking and laughing one of her events reported her I'm sure.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

Covagirlm said:


> Y'all are no fun lately, can't get anyone to sign off on a lil fmla form or anything else so that someone can go on a 3 month vacay...loosen up



Lmao. Yup.  I’m stingy with signing off on that mess.  Especially on folks I just saw one dangon time. And they know they’re wrong bc they don’t ask me to my face, they just fax the paperwork after the visit as if I’m just going to magically fill it out.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2018)

jerseyhaircare said:


> Sadly, you are correct about the beard-super tacky.
> 
> As for the sentence-I read this: _In total, prosecutors say Shuler owes the government more than $36,000. *She faces nine charges*, including two counts of Social Security fraud. If convicted, Shuler could* face a maximum sentence of 140 years*, according to __Fox 29_.
> 
> But I doubt she'll have to do more than pay a fine-hopefully


Only 36K? I hope they don't lock her up for that. These Jews out here stealing millions but they don't ever get real time.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

jerseyhaircare said:


> Now you know black  folks are always put under the jail. She isn't eligible for that white good ole boy slap on the wrist.



Ya 100 years are ridic. Take her benefits away.  Maybe even go as far as probation or whatever that legal term is but I don’t think she should be jailed for 100 years.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

SlimPickinz said:


> Only 36K? I hope they don't lock her up for that. These Jews out here stealing millions but they don't ever get real time.



Girl I was just about to say the same thing. These orthodox and Hasids dripping in diamonds, gold, buying up every tahari suit piece they can find and slum lording and still collecting benefits. No jail. Hardly a tap on the wrist.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> Girl I was just about to say the same thing. These orthodox and Hasids dripping in diamonds, gold, buying up every tahari suit piece they can find and slum lording and still collecting benefits. No jail. Hardly a tap on the wrist.


HELLO!


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 15, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> Her life is like a real life Teri Woods novel.


lol


----------



## 1QTPie (Aug 15, 2018)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-elaborate-25k-prom-send-accused-fraud.html


*Philadelphia mom, 44, who shelled out $25k on Arabian themed prom send-off for her son complete with camel and three dates is charged with fraud for collecting disability and faces 140 years behind bars*

*




*

*



*


A Philadelphia mother who made headlines for a $25,000 elaborate prom send-off for her son has been charged with Social Security benefits fraud.

The U.S. attorney's office in Philadelphia announced charges of wire fraud, theft of government funds and Social Security fraud Tuesday against 44-year-old Saudia Shuler.

Prosecutors say that Shuler applied for benefits, describing herself as disabled and unable to work, but continued working - including operating a restaurant called Country Cookin' - costing the government close to $37,000. 


'There's evidence she defrauded the government and no matter who you are the government brings charges,' Beth Leahy, Deputy Chief of Health Care Fraud, explained to ABC 6.

Leahy added that the woman claimed to be disabled as far back 2014. But she was found to have still operated her eatery. 

She stated: 'When asked about the quality of life she said that she couldn't, rarely cook any meals and that her cousin cooked for her. In reality, Ms. Shuler was running a food take-out business for Country Cookin.''


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 15, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> What kind of permanent disability did she claim I wonder? Because running a restaurant is fairly hard work to do!


As of today's picture with her wearing a hard hat and some pink timbs (on her Instagram).... I wonder what type of permanent disability she's on as well, because she's opening up a new shop!

She can't lay low to save her life...literally!


----------



## MzRhonda (Aug 15, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> What kind of permanent disability did she claim I wonder? Because running a restaurant is fairly hard work to do!


I just read where she said she could not cook anymore and a relative was doing her cooking.  She is "cooked"


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 15, 2018)

Lordt.


----------



## Menina Preta (Aug 15, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> I just read where she said she could not cook anymore and a relative was doing her cooking.  She is "cooked"



Lol I laughed outloud. 

@metro_qt yes I wonder as well.  People request disability allll the time.  It’s so annoying.


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 15, 2018)

Oh MY!


----------



## BlueEra (Aug 15, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> What kind of permanent disability did she claim I wonder? Because running a restaurant is fairly hard work to do!



I wonder too...I think I remember hearing that she had seizures, a stroke and preliminary cancer? Probably a combo of one or more of those conditions that allowed her to obtain benefits. 

The SSA is very strict about the rules behind disabled persons collecting benefits while working or owning a business, and she should've laid very low.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Aug 15, 2018)

I wonder if the business is in her name or one of her kids name.


----------



## DeepBluSea (Aug 15, 2018)

LiftedUp said:


> One of the people eating, drinking and laughing one of her events reported her I'm sure.



They smile in your face. Smh. 

She like a modern day Robin Hood. Rob from Uncle Sam to give to the poor. 

I hope she walks. She posted about finishing up the plans from her sick bed right before the daughter’s prom. 

She should have formed a non profit. I know she mentioned donations. She helped a lot of kids go to prom.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 15, 2018)

Wow, people need to brush up on Criminal 101: Lay low. Any urban fiction novel will tell you that.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2018)

bellatiamarie said:


> @Shimmie you just can’t get over that dirty sidewalk


   Nope …      I mean, really?   All dat' money spent on everything else, and she couldn't clean or at least dress up the sidewalk for her daughter's runway walk.     It just does not compute.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 16, 2018)

Yeah, something always did feel funny about that. Didn’t she throw her daughter a big prom party a few months ago?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 16, 2018)

This is so odd. If she's still on ig looking healthy and able-bodied then maybe she's claiming she never took any benefits like its an identify theft situation. I don't and probably won't understand.


----------



## shenitab (Aug 16, 2018)

Depending on her lawyer and accountant, she might be able to beat it. Cough. Please people, spend money on good help. Don't penny pinch. When it's time to go to war, having the right people on your team can make a HUUUUGE difference. And take their advice. THEY are the professionals. This has been a public service announcement. Previous tax franchise manager. Shrugs.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 16, 2018)

BlueEra said:


> I wonder too...I think I remember hearing that she had seizures, a stroke and *preliminary cancer*? Probably a combo of one or more of those conditions that allowed her to obtain benefits.
> 
> The SSA is very strict about the rules behind disabled persons collecting benefits while working or owning a business, and she should've laid very low.



What in the world is preliminary Cancer????


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 16, 2018)

LiftedUp said:


> One of the people eating, drinking and laughing one of her events reported her I'm sure.



Even if they didn't she publicized herself enough to alert SS.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 16, 2018)

shenitab said:


> Depending on her lawyer and accountant, she might be able to beat it. Cough. Please people, spend money on good help. Don't penny pinch. When it's time to go to war, having the right people on your team can make a HUUUUGE difference. And take their advice. THEY are the professionals. This has been a public service announcement. Previous tax franchise manager. Shrugs.


How about doing  the right thing,  avoiding trouble at all costs and keeping your nose clean? And in the event you are involved in something beyond your control  , "spend money on good help".


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> Nope …      I mean, really?   All dat' money spent on everything else, and she couldn't clean or at least dress up the sidewalk for her daughter's runway walk.     It just does not compute.   [/QUOTE
> 
> I wonder what the inside of her house looks like.


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 16, 2018)

But even if she got disability benefits, how was it enough to pay for all of that?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Aug 16, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> But even if she got disability benefits, how was it enough to pay for all of that?


Yeah disability is barely enough to cover essentials, I don't think she was balling out on it. But I think bringing all that attention to herself was a terrible idea if she was riding dirty.


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 16, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> What in the world is preliminary Cancer????



She wasn't sure what to pretend to have first, so the the cancer was 'preliminary.' I'm guessing she had to do some research to see what disease paid out the quickest.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 16, 2018)

nyeredzi said:


> But even if she got disability benefits, how was it enough to pay for all of that?


Maybe she engaged in other  questionable schemes


----------



## frida1980 (Aug 16, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> I saw the article and was coming to see if the original thread has been updated.
> 
> Hope she doesn't go to jail. You cant mess with uncle Sam. She decorated the neighborhood like the North Pole???. All those people who gladly participated wont have anything for her legal fees. Playing big shot, but you got a son in college...sheesh.



THEY just sent a black woman to prison for voting when she technically didn’t have the right to vote again. This woman had two productions where she flaunted her spending to the world. WP despise BP with money and BW on “welfare.” In retaliation, she’s going to have the book thrown at her. 

If she had used it to pay for a house or a private school, with some sob story about wanting to protect her children, the judge would’ve lightened the sentence. But she chose something so over the top and useless. She brought this on herself.


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Aug 17, 2018)

frida1980 said:


> THEY just sent a black woman to prison for voting when she technically didn’t have the right to vote again. This woman had two productions where she flaunted her spending to the world. WP despise BP with money and BW on “welfare.” In retaliation, she’s going to have the book thrown at her.
> 
> If she had used it to pay for a house or a private school, with some sob story about wanting to protect her children, the judge would’ve lightened the sentence. But she chose something so over the top and useless. She brought this on herself.



To take this further, this is a gift from the heavens for racists everywhere and republicans. They can now have an updated version of the ghetto welfare queen of the 80's. They'll use her to personify what is wrong with social welfare.

Examples like this will whip up the base and justify cutting back and eliminating social programs. Because you know if they don't, BW everywhere will be using social security checks to import ethnic stuff like dancers, camels, and black panthers on the daily.


----------



## meka72 (Aug 17, 2018)

jerseyhaircare said:


> Sadly, you are correct about the beard-super tacky.
> 
> As for the sentence-I read this: _In total, prosecutors say Shuler owes the government more than $36,000. *She faces nine charges*, including two counts of Social Security fraud. If convicted, Shuler could* face a maximum sentence of 140 years*, according to __Fox 29_.
> 
> But I doubt she'll have to do more than pay a fine-hopefully


Many moons ago, my bougie aunt pleaded guilty to welfare fraud (she claimed that she was raising her youngest son--she was not) and only had to make restitution . That was in the 80s though.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Sep 12, 2018)

Late, unpopular opinion and perspective.
1. This is meh to me, racist, and prolly some other hating BP reporting her. Racist bc of the way they are going to treat her. Racist because the governor of my state had to pay the Feds over $1.5 BILLION in fines because his...HIS company defrauded Medicare. You don't pay back what you didn't steal or pay fines for something you didn't do. Its the reason why I don't bristle when someone whines about poor people getting a few extra hundred or thousand here or there in Food Stamp money cause they didn't report that daddy living in the house, or whatever. White people can defraud an already broke system, scam the WHOLE GOVERNMENT and become the Governor of a State. So yeah.

2. Disability benefits over time ain't enough to cover what she spent. Disability payments can be short or long term. The waters can become muddied as far as WHEN the disability period ends and/or begins again. And many people like her (she noted that she was a cancer and stroke survivor) may have several short term and possibly overlapping periods or even periods where there were gaps in disability payments, then its picked up again. Its certainly possible that she had that money saved. A recent rule several years ago now allows people receiving SS benefits to have several thousand dollars in their savings accounts I think up to 30K..... There was story about that a few years ago. It allowed a disabled man to receive money from a gofundme to buy handicap adaptors to be able to drive a car so he could get around efficiently.

3. Social Security is horrible. When my own child was given SS benefits due to being a micro preemie, we had a period of time where I was out of work and we got the benefits for her care for a few months. As soon as I returned to work, I let them know. They kept sending money anyway (which was a pain) and we had to get several cashier's checks drawn to repay the overpayments until they got around to stopping. They lost faxes we sent, important copies of paperwork. I had to repeat myself a million times. I started taking names and dropping them later. I sent and re-sent copies of fax receipts showing where we sent check stubs, letters, bank statements, AND the statements with our savings accounts.. Then months later they said that because I had money in my savings account at the time....we shouldn't have gotten it in the first place. I told them well, they had my letter from work about me having no income, and they had copies of bank statements going back months during and before we received benefits. We presented the evidence and they backed off. Only to request the money again and try to sue or strong arm us 18 months later after telling us we were in the clear. I started the same long, drawn out process again with copies of copies and copies of faxes and date stamps and everything. I finally had to literally sick my hated white republican Senator on them to back off. I went "full distressed white lady on them" as I was pregnant by then. Last thing I did was request a court date as per THEIR grievance process. I haven't heard back. They are one of the most unprofessional government agencies in the US.


----------

